# Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...



## Friedel01 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
es gab mit Sicherheit schon mehrere Themen zu diesem Thema aber meine Frage ist dann doch etwas spezieller...

Ich habe folgendes Problem.
*Auf Grund der lang anhaltenden Hitze der letzten Tage merke ich, dass meine Fische nach mehr Sauerstoff verlangen.*

Ich habe mir überlegt dass die Methode mit den sogenannten "Lufthebern / Aitlift / Mamutpumpen" eine gute Lösung wäre, die ich auch leicht umsetzen konnte.

Momentan habe ich aber als Pumpe einen kleinen 12 Volt Kompressor für PKW's installiert.
Diese Möglichkeit wird denke ich aber nicht lange halten da solch ein Kompressor ja nicht für einen Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ist.

Und hier jetzt meine Frage an euch:
Was habt ihr denn so für Luftpumpen im Einsatz, wie sieht es mit dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis aus und vor allem wie sind die Erfahrungen im Dauerbetrieb???

Ich habe im Internet schon verschiedene Modelle gefunden die mir evtl. zusagen würden.
Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl. Vieleicht hat ja der/die eine von euch so eine in Gebrauch.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/360271346731?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KOI-PRO-AIR-BLOW-50-Belufter-Kompressor-fur-Koi-Teich-/360696574899?pt=Pumpen&hash=item53fb30f3b3

http://www.ebay.de/itm/HAILEA-HI-Flow-V-60-Teichbelufter-Kompressor-Belufter-fur-Teich-und-Aquarium-/321158232435?pt=Pumpen&hash=item4ac685b973



Über viele Tipps freue ich mich jetzt schon. 

Gruß an alle
*Friedel*


----------



## Zacky (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren eine KoiPro 50 im Dauereinsatz (Sommer/Winter ~ 24/7) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ob sie draußen am Teich stand ~ Sommer wie Winter ~ oder jetzt drin. Mittlerweile betreibe ich mit der KoiPro 50 meinen Luftheber für die Innenhälterung.


----------



## Nori (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Deine Links sind alle Membran-Luftpumpen - deren Vorteil: sie laufen ruhiger.
Ich verwende Kompressor-Pumpen: Vorteil: keine anfällige Membran, günstig in der Anschaffung  Nachteil: etwas lauteres Betriebsgeräusch.

Ich hatte einige Jahre die Aco 208 im Dauereinsatz (16 Watt - 2100 Lit/h) - das Teil funktioniert immer noch (reicht für ein paar Lüfterkugeln aus - wenn man aber große Ausströmerplatten verwendet ist bei einer Platte mit diesem kleinen Kompressor Schluss).
Wegen mehr Power läuft nun seit ca. 2 Jahren die Aco 318 (35 Watt - 4200 Lit/h) - kostet keine 30,- € inkl. Versand (der schafft auch easy 2 große Lüfterplatten).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Friedel 

du meinst wohl so in etwa https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/436836/12 

Ich würde mich für den http://www.ebay.de/itm/KOI-PRO-AIR-B...item53fb30f3b3

Gute ausreichende Leistung und schön leise,aber bei deiner Teichgrösse würde ich die 100L Pumpe nehmen , wenn der Teich irgend wo im Busch liegt kannst du natürlich auch auf eine Kompressor-Pumpe setzen aber mir persönlich, geht das gebrumme auf den S..k  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Friedel,

ich habe seit dem Vorjahr auch zwei Luftheber nur nachts für einige Stunden am Laufen. Mit deinem Kompressor könntest du immer wieder einmal kurz belüften, da er nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet ist. 
Der Link führt dich zu meinen Lufthebern und vielen Ratschlägen dazu aus dem Forum. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34381&highligt=Verbesserung/page-18

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Doc (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hailea V60 - seit 2 Jahren im Dauerbetrieb - 1. Set Membrane und läuft 1a


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hi,

AirPump 8000 seit 5 Jahren im Dauereinsatz mit der 1ten Membran. 

Allerdings ist der Preis gestiegen, ich hab sie noch für ca. 50,-€ bekommen. Im Normalen Webshop kostet sie genauso viel, aber die Versandkosten entfallen und 'ne 4000er gibbet zur Not auch,wenn die 8000er zu groß ist...................


----------



## Deuned (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Ich nutze sehr zufrieden mit 6 Lüfterkugeln dieses Teil:

*http://www.amazon.de/Teichbelüftung...hbelüfter+SET+OLK-35+-+2100+l/h+inkl.+Zubehör
*
Ich habe es im Fachhandel gekauft,du findest das Kompressorset aber auch via ebay.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Henkkaas (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*



Doc schrieb:


> Hailea V60 - seit 2 Jahren im Dauerbetrieb - 1. Set Membrane und läuft 1a


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Also mein Luftheber (den mir der liebe Zacky gebaut hat) wird von einer Hailea V60 betrieben.
Läuft unglaublich leise, eigentlich geräuschlos und macht ordentlich Dampf 

Allerdings hab ich die auch erst seit 2 Wochen 

Mandy


----------



## Friedel01 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
*Ist es eigentlich egal wie Tief das Rohr des Lufthebers ins Wasser geht???
Bzw. wie dick sollte das Rohr sein???*
Ich habe jetzt mal gemessen.

So sieht es momentan bei mir aus.


Luftheber:
*Noch* habe ich diesen Kompressor für PKW's dran hängen. Der bingt nicht wirklich viel Luft...
Rohr: 70mm 
Eintauchtiefe: Ca. 1,00  Meter.
Dicke des Luftschlauches: 8mm
Länge des Luftschlauches: 4m.

Hier auch noch zwei Bilder damit es anschaulicher wird...


_Oh man hoffentlich bekomme ich bald mehr Luft in den Teich. Ich  mache mir echt langsam Sorgen um meine Fische_.  

*Gruß an ALLE*


----------



## Nori (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Wenn es dir nur um Luft geht, dann brauchst du doch keinen Luftheber - der macht nur Sinn, wenn man auch noch Bewegung in den Teich bringen will oder wenn Wasser transportiert werden soll (also anstelle einer Pumpe, wenn es die Förderhöhe zulässt).
Ansonsten kannst auch die kleinste Pumpe nehmen (z.B. eine 208-er mit 16 Watt Stromverbrauch) hängst eine große Lüfterplatte mit 20 cm Durchmesser oder einen großen länglichen Ausströmer (mit 25 bis 30 cm Länge) an einen 8mm Schlauch (Druckluftschlauch) und das wars.

Bei deiner Teichgröße sollten dann nat. einige dieser Ausströmer verwendet werden (entweder mit mehreren kleinen Pumpen - das hält die Schläuche kurz und spart Verteiler ) oder eben dann mit einer stärkeren Pumpe mit Verteilung.

Oder du nimmst gleich einen Oberflächen-Belüfter (z.B. siehe www.hierner.de) - würde bei deinem Volumen bestimmt Sinn machen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Friedel 

sorry aber warum eierst du dann eine Woche lang rum, 
hol  dir eine grosse Luftpumpe am besten eine mit 100 L/Min. haue fünf 20er Platten dran und rein in den Teich 

oder so einen na fast schon Springbrunnen wie in Nori`s link, jetzt gib mal Gummi und ab geht der der Friedel 

fallst du dir dann noch einen Luftheber für ordentlich Strömung bauen möchtest ist immer noch zeit genug

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Friedel01 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Ich möcht natürlich auch erreichen dass das Wasser umgewälzt wird.
Das habe ich glaube ich noch nicht geschrieben. *Sorry.*


Ich habe wie oben beschrieben ja einen Luftheber mit:
Länge: 1,00m
Durchmesser: 70cm

Würde sich dan der Effektivität was verändern, wenn ich anstatt 70mm Durchmesser ein 100mm Rohr nehmen würde?

Die Länge würde bei 1,00m bleiben...


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Friedel 

normal würde ich dir raten nimm das 110 er Rohr ,aber bei der Luftmenge kann es sein das der LH noch weniger fördert als das 75 er Rohr

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Friedel 

schau mal was eine 20er Lüfterplatte in 1,5 meter tiefe in meinem Teich für Strömung macht 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cctuvdCxeqA

und das ganz ohne Rohr, 75er LH und 20er Platte werden bei mir mit einer HiBlow 60 betrieben



Gruss Patrick


----------



## Limnos (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hi

Wenn man einen Teich gleichzeitig belüften und abkühlen will, ist der Einsatz eines Springbrunnens sehr viel effektiver als jede Pumpe, die Luft in den Teich pumpt. Mit der warmen, angesaugten Luft erwärmt man nämlich den Teich noch zusätzlich. Der Springbrunnen dagegen bringt Verdunstungskühle und das so abgekühlte Wasser nimmt mehr Sauerstoff auf. Die Seerosen verzeihen das schon, wenn es nicht zu lange andauert, bzw öfters unterbrochen wird.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Friedel01 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

@ Patrick.

Danke für das tolle Video.

Ähm wie viele Lüfterplatten hast du denn dran hängen?
Im Internet steht dass eine 20 cm Platte ca. 25 l/min Luft durch lässt.
Deine Pumpe schafft aber doch 60 l/min.
Mach das die Pumpe nicht kaputt???

Gruß


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Friedel 

An meiner Pumpe hängt  nur eine Platte und wie gesagt der Luftheber, der Luftheber braucht schon einiges an Luft, um auf die von mir geforderte Fördermenge (min12000L)zu kommen , da das Standrohr, bedingt durch die Filtertiefe gerade mal 60 cm  (könnte auch etwas weniger sein) und 2x 45° Bögen hat.

Der Pumpe macht das nicht all zuviel, da sie ja bei 1,5 meter tiefe nicht zuviel Druck aufbauen muss.

ich hatte vorhin mal meine 4800 Oa.e  an der Lüfterplatte ich sag dir das macht mal Wellen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Morgen 
Ja Wolfgang es ist effektiver 
Aber da sollte dann auch ne richtige Pumpe arbeiten und nicht so ein 1000 Liter Spielzeug


----------



## Friedel01 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Morgen Reiner,

es Sprudelt ganz schön bei dir.. 

Ich habe mir jetzt erst mal:
1 x sowas hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ausstromer-Scheibe-20-cm-Luftstein-Belufter-Hi-Oxygen-/360505979581?pt=Pumpen&hash=item53efd4b2bd und
1 x sowas hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ausstromer-Luftstein-Zylinder-Hi-Oxygen-4-x-30-cm-NEU-/360497977070?pt=Pumpen&hash=item53ef5a96ee bestellt.

Ich hoffe dass ich damit die Sache erst mal in den Griff bekomme bis ich mir was gescheites zusammengebaut habe.

Das Problem ist halt auch dass wir am Teich keinerlei Stromversorgung haben und ich täglich die Die Starterbatterieen (Autobatterien) laden muss damit der Kompressor Strom bekommt... 

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## Nori (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Genau die beiden verwende ich auch - den länglichen Ausströmer hab ich allerdings im Hauptfilter (der läuft nur während der Nachtstunden, weil ich da die Filterpumpe ausgeschaltet hab) und die Lüfterplatte dient hauptsächlich im Winter als Eisfreihalter (auf ca 40 cm Tiefe gesetzt).
Wenn du beide gleichzeitig betreiben willst, dann sollte deine Luftpumpe mindestens etwa 4000 Lit/h schaffen.
Es empfielt sich auch die Zuletungen regelbar zu machen, damit am 2-ten Ausströmer noch genügend ankommt.
Hier kannst du regelbare Verteiler benutzen (wobei solche mit vernünftigen Querschnitten, also 8 mm recht teuer sind) - ich habe zwei Kunststoff-Absperrhähne aus dem Laborbereich und entsprechende Rückschlagventile eingebaut - kosten etwa 5 € das Stück.


Gruß Nori


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Friedel 
((Täglich die Autobatterien laden muss))

Nur mal so nee Frage :
Ist der Teich so weit weg vom Stromnetz ?
Hast da mal ein Bild so übern Teich richtung Haus oder ist der Teich mitten auf der Landschaft irgendwo im nirgendwo:?

Gruss Reiner


----------



## Friedel01 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Reiner,

ja der Teich ist an unserem Gartengrundstück und das liegt ca 1km Außerhalb.

Dort gibt es weit und breit kein Stromnetz....


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Friedel
OOO das ist nu wirklich en bissel weit für nee Kabeltrommel .
Geht da nicht ein kleines Windrad ? nur so nee Idee 

Gruss Reiner


----------



## Friedel01 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Puh ein Windrad glaube ich würde sich nicht lohnen. Da sind viel zu viele Bäume...
Und ein 150 Meter Windrad kann ich mir nicht leisten


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Wieviel Wasser kommt c.a. aus der Quelle die da ist


----------



## Friedel01 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Puh also momentan ist es echt dürftig. Ist auch schwer zu schätzen. Ich denke ca. 25-30 l/min.


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hast mal ein Bild vom Teich ?


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Da kannst nur Pflanzen so wie hier ( Bild ) es wird dann zwar grün im Sommer aber Sauerstoff hast dann auch genug

Gruss R.


----------



## Friedel01 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Nein auf diesem Rechner wo ich gerade dran sitze leider nicht.


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Friedel,

Bäume sind kein Hindernis für Windräder. So richtig stürmisch dürfen die es eh nicht haben.
Schau Dich doch mal hier um.


----------



## Friedel01 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Also ich denke dass ich es dieses Jahr noch mit Batteriestrom lösen werde.
Ein Windrad ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer und im Winter würde es eh so gut wie nie gebraucht werden.
Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.

Es ist zwar schon etwas Logistik aber ich hoffe dass es nicht noch 2 Monate so extrem trocken bleibt...

_Über den Herbst / Winter muss ich mir halt Gedanken machen wie ich die ganze Sache anders lösen kann.
Sei es mit Wind- oder Sonnenenergie. Wobei ich Sonnenenergie bevorzuge.
Hier denke ich bräuchte ich nur ein Solarpanel was tagsüber die Pumpe versorgt und vielleicht noch
eine Batterie lädt, die dann nachts dem Strom liefert._

*Gruß
Friedel*


----------



## Friedel01 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

*Hallo zusammen,
also ich habe jetzt meine Notlösung / Provisorium gefunden.
Funktioniert meiner Meinung nach sehr gut.

Hier mal vier Bilder und ein Video.

       
Und hier das Video dazu.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO6R2F3MF9I&feature=youtu.be


P.S. die zweite Lüfterplatte ist noch nicht eingetroffen.
Und Die Kabelverlegung wird auch noch so gemacht wie es sein sollte...

P.P.S. Danke Jörg für deinen Tipp. Ich war heute gleich bei einem deiner zwei Empfehlungen. 


Gruß
Friedel*


----------



## Elfriede (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

http://www.megapulser.de/?gclid=CLKsmO7QxbgCFTHItAodJnkAUA

Hallo Friedel, 

schau dir den Link einmal an. Der Megapulser von Novitec könnte dir die Arbeit mit deiner Batterie wesentlich erleichtern und im Winter auch für dein Auto nützlich sein. Ich hatte das Gerät nur kurz im Einsatz, da ich inzwischen auf die Solarpumpe im Teich ganz verzichte, aber der Megapulser funktioniert einwandfrei.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hey elfriede,

Ein interessanter link.
Vielen dank.

Mandy


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Mandy,

ja, ich finde auch, dass der Megapulser eine  tolle Erfindung ist. Leider aber wird er nur selten irgendwo angeboten, was ich seitens der Batteriehersteller sogar  verstehen kann.  Batterien sind ein gutes Geschäft, das  für Gedanken zur  Schonung der Umwelt und menschlicher Wirbelsäulen und Nerven keinen Platz lässt. Vielleicht meldet sich aber jemand, der den Megapulser schon länger im Einsatz hat und darüber berichten kann.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Moderne Ladegeräte (z.B. von Ctek, IVT) bzw. die meisten Ladegeräte die für AGM, Vliesbatterien und Bleigel-Batterien geeignet sind haben diese Entsulfatierungsfunktion - da braucht man nicht extra so ein Gerät kaufen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Friedel01 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Moin zusammen,
also die zweite Luftplatte ist nun auch eingetroffen und installiert.
Ich denke die machen zusammen schon ganz schön was aus.

*Jetzt bekommen die Fische erstmal wieder Luft 
*
Aber Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte.

Hier das Bild.

 

*Gruß
Friedel*


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Nori,

nun, ein  Ctec oder anderes Ladegerät muss man auch erst einmal haben oder kaufen. Steht aber ein Kauf an, hat man ja freie Wahl.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe !! Es muss unbedingt mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser...*

Hallo Friedel,

da bewegt sich das Wasser nun  schon recht ordentlich. Wenn du zwischen den Lüfterplatten   mehr Platz lässt, erreichst du auch noch  einen viel größeren  Bewegungsradius, was für den Teich sicher gut wäre.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

